# "enough, back to the rod!"



## CuongNhuka (Mar 24, 2008)

Sorry, bad joke. Anyways, has anyone heard of 'metal rod exercises'. This is there website: http://www.metalrodexercises.com/.

Has anyone heard of this system? It seems like it would be worth investing in, I just want someone oppion before I bought it.

Also, it seems to be based off Tetsubo Justu (Iron Bar Method). The Tetsubo is also called the Kanabo. Anyone heard of those systems, or run across any books on it?


----------



## tellner (Mar 24, 2008)

Some of it looks a bit like Pavel Tsatsouline's stuff. Pavel screwed up by lying about his background, but a lot of his material is still very good.


----------



## stone_dragone (Mar 25, 2008)

I've seen other programs that incorporate a similar method and, personally, I like it.   The simplicity is what I particularly enjoy.

...and then here we go...


----------



## CuongNhuka (Mar 25, 2008)

It's kinda funny that Dragon replied; I got the name of the title from your sig ('enough... back to the makiwara'). 

Anyways, so what are these similar methods, of which you people speak?


----------



## tellner (Mar 25, 2008)

This title really should go into MT After Dark :wink:


----------



## stone_dragone (Mar 26, 2008)

CuongNhuka said:


> It's kinda funny that Dragon replied; I got the name of the title from your sig ('enough... back to the makiwara').
> 
> Anyways, so what are these similar methods, of which you people speak?


 
I've seen and used empty weight bars for similar exercises; spud-bars/pry bars, long heavy wooden poles gripped at the very end for forearm strength, stuff like that.  Its good to see a workout based on such things.


----------



## stone_dragone (Mar 26, 2008)

tellner said:


> This title really should go into MT After Dark :wink:


 
It puts the lotion on its....er...um...rod?


----------

